# KCBS / SAMS CLUB COMP.



## eman (Feb 7, 2011)

Just saw this on another site and figured some of y'all may be interested?

http://www.kcbs.us/sams-club-series.php

 Sams is teaming up w/ KCBS for comp circut.

 Will be local / regional and national final comp. Pay out looks pretty good.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool that they have stepped up and joined in the fun


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 9, 2011)

I signed the team up for the Colorado event.  I see I will be going up against bbally  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Look forward to meeting him.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2011)

It looks pretty darn good to me but there's nothing near me. Real Bummer


----------



## bbally (Feb 9, 2011)

Signed up for Loveland so the competition guys have a team to chew up and spit out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Caterering does not lend itself to perfect barbeque.  Don't get me wrong we make great barbeque, but the attention to detail in the comp circuit not something I am used too.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 9, 2011)

With the teams on that list I expect to get chewed up as well, but I will enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## bbally (Feb 9, 2011)

Same here I go to have  good time and I always do!


----------

